# Organic ground beef: ? about the smell



## MaddieMay (Jul 14, 2006)

We haven't had true organic ground beef in a looooong time. I bought some at Costco the other day and thawed it yesterday. I pulled it out of the fridge to make hamburgers for lunch and noticed it had a certain smell to it. I can't decide if the smell is bad or not. Even after cooking the burgers, I could still smell it. I've never noticed this with the other ground beef we buy-we usually buy the no-hormone (not organic) stuff.

Is this normal or should I be returning this beef?


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

It's normal, in my experience. DH noticed it more than me, but he _really_ noticed it. After awhile, you get used to it, and don't notice it so much anymore.


----------



## luli (Mar 25, 2007)

It sounds pretty normal to me. I get organic free range beef from a family member who raises 1 or two cows at a time. It smells and tastes a little different from regular store bought burger.
My Dad is a butcher and I asked him why he thought there was a difference. He said anything bought in most commercial store is aged for for a period of time before it's put out for sale. I don't remember the exact amount of time I want to say it was more than 7 days. He said that would account for the difference.
Hope that helps, but your meat is probably fine.

Luli


----------



## MaddieMay (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the help! It didn't taste bad, but it tasted different. Kind of like eating regular meat then grass-fed. I am super sensitive to smell, too, so I think that accounts for a lot of it. I guess it's just something we'll have to get used to!


----------

